
Ask HN: What Language Was Keygen.Sh Wrote In? - eopkg
I saw an interesting project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;keygen.sh and was wondering what the backend was written in?<p>Any information would be great :)
======
ezekg
Hey, founder here! Marketing site is static HTML/JS, dashboard app is in
Ember, and the API itself is written in Rails.

~~~
eopkg
Thanks. Admire the site, keep up the good work.

------
bauerd
Frontend is Ember, backend seems to be Erlang/Elixir as it's served by Cowboy.

~~~
eopkg
Thanks for your reply.

